# She's Coming Down Today..... I hope ;)



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Well... after a rocky start and killing a few plants along the way my one girl that made it though my early rookie mistakes is ready to harvest..... at least I think so.

Strain: White Widow
Today: Day 67 of Flowering (that's 9.57 weeks)
Light: 400 Watt HPS
Flush: 14 Days
Trichs: 50% opaque (a few starting to turn amber... but just the tippy tops.. not the whole trich)

What say you all.... is she ready????


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

No one huh??? LOL...... ok.... I'm getting the pruners.... BBL


----------



## oldgrayhair (Aug 23, 2008)

There is about to be a super high girl in Fl!~  Plants look great, nice work!

-OGH


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Get'em, show us the slaughter, big day for FG


----------



## drgreenGMX (Aug 23, 2008)

if the trichs say so i guess your good to go 

nice one , enjoy!!!!


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

MY god florida very nice plant !

Loving it, post some harvest party pics


----------



## Trashed (Aug 23, 2008)

AWWWW do it baby!!!


----------



## NoDrama (Aug 23, 2008)

I was gonna say give it another week at least, you want lots of amber trichs. Cloudy is good too though, don't get me wrong. Chop em if you want, but seems a bit early. Nice grow BTW +rep.


----------



## Trashed (Aug 23, 2008)

We're waiting ... 

BTW, got kinda fired up here thinking about you prunin' and all, and so now I've decided to start a little late grow just for grins n giggles. Stuck my experimental baby out back and got some peat pots ready and such and am going to pick out a half dozen seed here and... ;P


----------



## born2grow (Aug 23, 2008)

Plants look great......well done!


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

OK.... Here we go.......


My 2 biggest colas with coke can for size reference...







3rd biggest bud....







Ariel shot... the pile up top by the jar lids is the "popcorn" bud and I didn't include it when I weighed it.






Close up bud porn...







Now for some "weight" shots. Of course it's wet and full of "stem" weight... but this is where it's at today. 

Biggest cola... 72.5 g








2nd biggest.... 48.5 g







3rd biggest.... 41 g







Scale with container on it zeroed out....








Everything but the popcorn bud.... 369.5 g







Here's her root system. She was grown Hempy, 3 gallon container. I cloned her and the clones are ready to go into flower... I'm using 5 gallon buckets for them 








Root close up...









Well... there she is!!! 13 oz. wet. I'll be ecstatic if I get 2 oz. dry and trimmed....anything over 2 oz. will just be icing on the cake. 

Thanks for all the nice comments.... I picked a couple grams last week and smoked em and it's wonderful!!! I thought about letting her go another week but I got a very nice high off the pre-pick so I decided to go ahead and harvest her.

Now I'm gonna run and hang it all up to dry...


----------



## Trashed (Aug 23, 2008)

Rookie huh? Mighty fine there!


----------



## drgreenGMX (Aug 23, 2008)

sweeeeeeeeet


enjoy !!!!!!!!


----------



## hugabud (Aug 23, 2008)

damn. great out come .i wont be that lucky though. sadly.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

Here she is... hung up to dry in a spare bedroom closet. Funny... she wasn't a stinky plant growing... in fact I didn't have to filter the air at all.... but she sure is stinking up the spare room now....


----------



## Trashed (Aug 23, 2008)

Nothing like swingin' in the breeze...


----------



## TetraHyC (Aug 23, 2008)

Nice harvest.


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 23, 2008)

That was one fine lookin plant and she sure made some beautiful buds. 

That was your rookie grow? What kind of seed? 

Great job.


----------



## jonask (Aug 23, 2008)

ohh.. and nice scale...


----------



## DWR (Aug 23, 2008)

very nice Florida ! Very nice.... 

Looks tasty, a good harvest i''d say  I'll be watching this for the final bud 

Congrats !


----------



## poutineeh (Aug 23, 2008)

i hate looking at these threads because they make me wish my grow was done... i still have 3 months heh.

very nicely done!


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 23, 2008)

misshestermoffitt said:


> That was one fine lookin plant and she sure made some beautiful buds.
> 
> That was your rookie grow? What kind of seed?
> 
> Great job.



Thanks.... yep... my rookie grow. I took clones from her too so I'm already well into my second grow. 

The strain is White Widow and the seeds are from Dutch Passion. 




poutineeh said:


> i hate looking at these threads because they make me wish my grow was done... i still have 3 months heh.
> 
> very nicely done!




LOL... I know what you mean, I remember when my seeds just sprouted and I would look at harvest threads here and I felt like I was never gonna get there. The waiting is definitely the hardest part.


----------



## KidCreole (Aug 23, 2008)

man, a beauty you got there... nice sig too, howd you do that? im on a late grow this time too outdoors this time. Last indoor got spidermites, so i gotta lay off tha grow room for a while and clean EVERYTHING!!! wish me luck!!!!


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Aug 24, 2008)

poutineeh said:


> i hate looking at these threads because they make me wish my grow was done... i still have 3 months heh.
> 
> very nicely done!


Damn, I know, I have one that just started 12/12. It feels like it going to be f o r e v e r before it gets done. My others are no where near 12/12.


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 24, 2008)

KidCreole said:


> man, a beauty you got there... nice sig too, howd you do that? im on a late grow this time too outdoors this time. Last indoor got spidermites, so i gotta lay off tha grow room for a while and clean EVERYTHING!!! wish me luck!!!!


Thanks!!! I didn't have any pest or fungus problems at all.... but I still cleaned the grow room good today... including bleaching everything I could. 

Good luck getting those spider mites under control!!!! If you have pets.... don't let them in the room. I truly think they are the biggest source of inside infestations. 

As to the signature.... well it's just a series of commas, quotes, periods & parenthesis. Could be much prettier using a graphics program..... but I saw it done elsewhere (not a growing forum) and liked the "DOS-ness" of it so I modified it a bit and used it here


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

yeah your sig is Fresh Florida 

--- hows the drying coming along ?


----------



## unity (Aug 25, 2008)

Way to go Florida!!! Great job!


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> yeah your sig is Fresh Florida
> 
> --- hows the drying coming along ?



Slowly.... very slowly.... kept myself busy yesterday getting my room all cleaned up ... bleached down and I also modified the cart I built. Put wheels and a bottom rack on it so I can move the whole thing with plants in their screens. I'll be putting her 4 clones into flower next week.  




unity said:


> Way to go Florida!!! Great job!



Thanks....


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

nice idea  


Portable plant garden, thats cool


----------



## Florida Girl (Aug 25, 2008)

DWR said:


> nice idea
> 
> 
> Portable plant garden, thats cool


Yeah...I wanted a cart that I could move and turn around to get to the plants in the back. I'm only growing a few plants for personal use so it doesn't matter if I'm not making the best use of space. I don't need to cram 20 plants in .... 4 plants scrog is perfect.


----------



## DWR (Aug 25, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> Yeah...I wanted a cart that I could move and turn around to get to the plants in the back. I'm only growing a few plants for personal use so it doesn't matter if I'm not making the best use of space. I don't need to cram 20 plants in .... 4 plants scrog is perfect.



 Well...... thats cool ! U can make those 4 plants look nice, give them more attention... 

lovely shuvly


----------



## gimley (Aug 25, 2008)

Florida Girl- Can you post pictures of your cart when you get a chance I would love to see what you came up with because space is an issue for me as well and new ideas are always exciting.


----------



## drgreenGMX (Sep 6, 2008)

hey what did you get dry in the end?


just trying to guess at my harvest?

thanks


----------



## Florida Girl (Sep 6, 2008)

drgreenGMX said:


> hey what did you get dry in the end?
> 
> 
> just trying to guess at my harvest?
> ...




59g.... or just over 2 oz. Not counting the popcorn bud... I never did weigh that.


----------



## drgreenGMX (Sep 6, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> 59g.... or just over 2 oz. Not counting the popcorn bud... I never did weigh that.


 
fucking sweet mine was 18oz wet big twigs and all, all i wanted was an oz so looks like i will be happy


thanks


----------



## misshestermoffitt (Sep 6, 2008)

Florida Girl said:


> 59g.... or just over 2 oz. Not counting the popcorn bud... I never did weigh that.


 
Nice harvest, I bet you were pleased.


----------



## korvette1977 (Sep 6, 2008)

Awesome Job....... Enjoy ... +rep


----------



## happygrits (Sep 6, 2008)

you go girl pat yourself on the back +rep


----------



## Dfunk (Sep 6, 2008)

Excellent work & Enjoy the fruits of your labor!


----------



## cannabitch (Sep 7, 2008)

Way to grow girl!!!


----------



## Sedition (Sep 7, 2008)

A HUGE sesh is in order after that grow! Turned out awesome for your first grow, good shit! +Rep


----------



## Camel09 (Sep 7, 2008)

How Tall where they when you started to flower em? How tall where they when you harvested?


----------



## MisterNiceGuy (Nov 23, 2008)

Damn good work girl, too bad i missed the grow process though. Keep us updated, some chronic for a new grower.
-Mister Nice GUY


----------



## CourageToGrow (Nov 23, 2008)

Those look awesome you will definitely have more then 2 oz dry! That is a sweet looking grow. Niiice.


----------



## SalaDank (Nov 29, 2008)

Damn those buds are and I say this in the most manly way, pretty. let me know how the smoke tastes, i imagine...whats the word good.


----------

